# what thank you gifts to bring



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to send a thank you gift to my customers when I ship their shirt order. I was thinking of a wrapped mint or something, but I wanted to see what other ideas you guys had.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who's your customer? What's the average size order?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Depending on the size of the order…why not a coupon for their next purchase…tries to get them to come back. If you are looking at sending candy, make it time of the year appropriate… candy corn for Halloween!
Just my $.02
CW


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

im planning on sending stickers, some vending machine toys and a bit of candy with my orders. it doesn't cost much (under $1 total) and people in my target market like that stuff


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Honestly, I hate thank you gifts in my packages. Warning, if you send a mint, it could feasibly create a minty odor in your package or on the merchandise. The customer may be unappreciative. I would be.

I bought a tee recently, and a company sticker was included. It is cool looking, agreed, but I groaned, because I like the way it looks, I have not thrown it out, yet I have absolutely NO use for it... and I am still ever so slightly miffed I got it.

You know why else? Because I also know I "paid" for that sticker in my order. It's inherent. 

I would rather get $1 cheaper shipping, or $1 cheaper shirt price. Please, let the "gift" you give me be fast service, quality product, best price you can "afford" to give me. Anything you "toss in for free" cost me, and I am aware of that. Yuk.  

But best wishes, you must do what you must. I realize, this was not what you asked directly, but that is what I would bring (? - bring where?).

If you are "going" some place, like a show, sure, "offer" gifts that are free and optional to be picked up from the table (I reallyyy like Rodney's lanyards from the ISS shows). But if you are "shipping'' them ''with'' the customer's Paid Order for "free"... we all know they are not free. 

I think Johnny Cupcakes gets a free pass for that from me because he is sort of Iconic. Cupcake merchandise is cool if it's his, or someone who has similiarly branded themselves with as widespread a success as he has (yearly sales/cult following). 

If you have reached that level of success, that is cool to send the fake "free" stuff that is paid for with general profits that could have otherwise gone into offering lower prices. If you are small.... I just patronized your shop and you cost me. This was the case with me. I knew I was buying from a tiny shop in PA. 

Jmho. If you must send free stuff, I do believe scent free items are best. Plus, you wouldn't want to cause an allergic reaction in a customer (ex=peanut allergy, etc).


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Silver Bolt, that's a very nice suggestion. I think a Branded item would be best, maybe even a bakers dozen kind of gift. 

A baker's dozen is 13 baked goods instead of 12 for those of you that aren't used to that. 

I do understand that some people like giving gifts, and may do from other customers profits not necessarily mine. Also, that you might have bought those items for pennies on the dollar. Maybe even bartered your time for them. 

Also, that you might delivery locally and not ship anything via Fedex, UPS or USPS which could be free shipping if the spent more money on an order. 

I know I would appreciate it.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

We throw a few blow pops and a couple business cards in the boxes when they go out. I think it's nice 
(and old school) And it is free, the customer is not paying for it. If we didn't include it, your order would not be cheaper, or get to you sooner, it's just a "sweet" thank you for your order. We are a screen printing company though, so it may be different for people shipping single shirts.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you put them in a package with your name on it, or just send them in a bag? 

I like the holiday specific idea. Though I'm not a big decorator person, I do like seeing it around town. My neighbor does a haunted house every year, and has a big Christmas display.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

n.signia said:


> We throw a few blow pops and a couple business cards in the boxes when they go out. I think it's nice
> (and old school) And it is free, the customer is not paying for it. If we didn't include it, your order would not be cheaper, or get to you sooner, it's just a "sweet" thank you for your order. We are a screen printing company though, so it may be different for people shipping single shirts.


Who pays for the blow pops? You personally, or are they bought by your business?


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Who pays for the blow pops? You personally, or are they bought by your business?


My business pays for them, but I do not mark up to cover the costs. The customer has nothing to gain if we ditch the blow pops


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

n.signia said:


> My business pays for them, but I do not mark up to cover the costs. The customer has nothing to gain if we ditch the blow pops


And I propose, inherently, you do. Anything that is an "expense" is captured and covered by the sales price you get for your merchandise/services. Everything. And no, you are right, you may not in fact, make a conscious decision to "change" your pricing with each minute fluctuation of expense and profit, but if you could not "cover" the blow pop expense with your operating income, you could not and would not buy them. 

If you decided to turn off a light for one month, and saved money on your utility, you would not adjust your pricing. Conversely, if you added a small appliance to your shop, and your electric went up minutely, you would not revamp your pricing. But those savings and expenses are either "In" or "Out" of your operating budget... if your company is paying for them. The same thing with the blow pops.

But any expense that becomes in and of itself, large enough over a period of time, can make itself an obvious place to look to cut expenses if profits become too low. If, profits become too low. 

Nothing is "free" in business, now matter how it is sliced. It's all captured in the general ledger. All expenses are covered by sales income. 

Only if you are buying the blow pops out of your own personal pocket are the truly "free" to your customer. 

I didn't make that up. That is a generally accepted accounting principal. GAAP.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

PS: I have nothing personally against mints or lollipops. I like them. Just not in my shipping packages. And liking them or not is just one girlz opinion.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Silverbolt, as Girlzndollz has pointed out you may run into some people that just don’t like or appreciate the free gifts, while other may! 
Here is a simple idea and ties into the time of year or holiday theme. Have some thank you cards printed, (yes, Girlzndollz, I know in turn you will be paying for them, but only if you order from Silverbolt) you can do this inexpensively if you have a color printer in your shop, along with a program like Corel or Illustrator. Make them about the size of a business card with a simple graphic and “Thank you for your order!” then, hand sign them, this gives a personal touch. Print out 10 to a sheet of 8.5 x 11 card stock and trim them out.
Then on some holidays you could enclose a special gift. For example, just before Christmas (yes, I said Christmas! Please don’t start on that!) I had candy canes on the counter in a basket for anyone coming in to take. 
Well one morning I woke to a massive snow storm, but made it in without too many issues. To my surprise I did have Customer come in to pick up orders. As each one came in I gave them a candy cane and said “ I hope this will sweeten this yucky snow day for you!” Each Customer smiled and said “thank you, I really needed that”! So, here, with this simple gesture, I made them simile! Made my day better…until I had to dig out my car to go home. Oh, I did buy the candy canes myself, I don’t own the company I work for but often do things like this for our Customers. 
Here is a question to ask yourself, to see how you really feel about your Customers. 
How do you spell Customers? 
…oh…do I need to explain…have you noticed how I have continued to spell Customers in this post…did you figure it out…
any time I am emailing posting or communicating with or about Customers I always capitalize the “C” it shows I Care about them and Respect Who they are! Without them I would be needed! It is a little thing but it is a frame of mind.
CW


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Or get your first 50 cards for free.  

Mommy Cards at KODAK Gallery

Seems to be a no obligation offer from Kodak. Why not.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Respectfully


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kelly's on a roll. Not only is that great advice about the cons of "free" giveaways, but a hook-up on some free business cards too! I'm ordering some now, just for the heck of it.

Drue, Kelly's statement is spot on. There's no such thing as a business expense not costing you anything. At the end of the day, when you tally income and expenses, you'll profit less because of the giveaway expense. So it does cost you.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Sep 17, 2010)

We've been considering getting small (1" round) pins printed up with our logo on them. Our printer quoted us a cost of .35 for 1000. We thought it might be a good way to help get our name out there - what do folks think about putting one of these in as a giveaway? I know it's an added cost that is, in some ways, passed on to the customer, but, as a customer myself, I would like it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SliceOfLife said:


> We've been considering getting small (1" round) pins printed up with our logo on them. Our printer quoted us a cost of .35 for 1000. We thought it might be a good way to help get our name out there - what do folks think about putting one of these in as a giveaway? I know it's an added cost that is, in some ways, passed on to the customer, but, as a customer myself, I would like it.


Who's your market? Where do you imagining people wearing your pins?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I do not want to be harsh, but as cute/nice as they might be, I think they will simply get tossed in the garbage or a drawer. Can't see anyone pinning them on to the shirt they bought from you. The shirt will have your branding by way of your name or the cool design, if people like, they will ask. Won't be the pin that gets another sale. I feel so mean, but I'm being perfectly honest. 

I think you will spend .35 per 1000 and you might as well throw .35 per 1000 in cash in the garbage.

I was thinking about this thread for days. My final thoughts always come around to this...

Don't send me anything that I would not choose to buy from you anyway. "Toss ins" are only great when they are really desirable, not simply affordable for you.

That's the problem with toss ins. They have to be cool enough to be desirable, but cheap enough to be affordable in the budget. Let's face it. It's marketing. If you are trying to reach more market, people will be more impressed by the "tshirt" you sold if it has quality printing, fabric, etc. That will get more sales than a cute pin most people will never see. Take .35 per 1000 and sink that money into your product. Better ink, better shirt, whatever. 

If you are giving something away that your market will really love, than people might be prompted to do a sale with you to get the free "cool" goods too. I partially bought a Johnny Cupcakes shirt for the Johnny Cupcakes merchandise that came with, and for the box he uses... just to "experience" it... the box is gone, merchandise lost in the house somewhere, but it got that sale along. I wouldn't buy for the experience again, now I'd buy for the shirt design (I am not partial to AA tees, so that's a knock against the sale there.) 

This is all just my opinion, but I hate to see anyone waste good money because the absolute best way to get sales, then get repeat sales and word of mouth sales is quality products, and if there is Any Room to move up in quality, the money should go there, not on pins that won't see the light of day. Jmho.

I love pins. I don't wear them, I just keep them in a drawer.

PS: I SWEAR I am not anti-free stuff! I'm not! 

I just know that quite a few are start ups here, growing biz's, and I in my gut feel there are better ways for most people to spend their money or time and I find quality and fast service are the two main best sellers/marketing tools a company can have today because the landscape sux so bad out there in these respects. SO hard to find great quality AND service, that it's a thing consumers reallyyy covet now. Those companies are the ones that stand out to me, and I repeat buy from and share their name. So I would just simply suggest all money, resources and time go into these proven winning techniques. If your big and rich, add anything "free" you want, and you'll be able to afford really cool toss ins!


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I send them a vinyl window decal, most timed they then ask for me to make more. Another thing I have done is add in one xl sweat shirt if they only order tees it's 9 dollars and sometimes works out for an up sell, but remember I am new and still figuring things out so I might be spending too much 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it's great and it also shows the customer what you can do.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweetts, $9 on a potentially large, repeat customer is not too much. $9 on a $12 tee shirt order is. It's all relative, and depends on the income potential in return for the cost. 

It's all a gamble. Alot of smart, hard work and a little luck.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I want to thank everyone for their ideas. I have a lot to consider as I choose my thank you gift. I really like the thank you business card idea.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome. It takes money to make money.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Why not a grocery tote? They can use it and with everyone wanting to move away from plastic bags, it helps. But the key is to print the same design they just got printed on their shirts. So for the last print, throw a tote on instead of a shirt.  The totes cost less than $2 and it will lead to more sales.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a great idea. I'll have to start doing that. 

I actually did the reverse a few weeks ago. A customer ordered several t-shirts and about 25 totes with different designs. 

I always buy extra shirts incase I make a mistake. Well I had several left over, and decided to print their tote design on one or two, plus anything I could find around the shop that could take a print. Lol. 

I must have been high from the cleaner. lol. I did about five prints including one paper bag.


----------

